# Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juli 2009)

*Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]


----------



## Robin13788 (7. Juli 2009)

*Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*

Naja gibt sogar noch besser Angebote wo man noch mehr spart..
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Cooler Master Hyper TX 2 - Intel/AMD <-- über 65% erpsarniss


----------



## Rakyr (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*

Richtige Knaller sind sowieso nicht dabei


----------



## Senfbrot (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*

Können die auch mal was rauswerfen was man gebrauchen kann? ^^ Ich mein, DIE Oberteile sind das wirklich nicht..


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*

Für mich ist nichts dabei schade. Auch wenn was dabei wäre hätte ich derzeit kein Geld dafür. Im Winter werde ich mir wieder neue sachen hollen. Denke Gehäuse, Netzteil und Grafikkarte.


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Für mich ist nichts dabei schade. Auch wenn was dabei wäre hätte ich derzeit kein Geld dafür. Im Winter werde ich mir wieder neue sachen hollen. Denke Gehäuse, Netzteil und Grafikkarte.



Hat hollen eigentlich irgendwas mit Frau Holle zu tun? Ich war auch nicht unbedingt ein Deutsch-Genie in der Schule, aber heutzutage gibt es auch Firefox-Plug-ins, die schon beim Tippen die Rechtschreibung überprüfen.


----------



## errat1c (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*

Man muss aber andere nicht gerade niedermachen, nur weil sie mal einen Rechtschreibfehler in ihrem Post haben..

TT: Ich wollte mir derzeit sowieso ein neues Gehäuse zulegen, muss euch aber ehrlich gesagt zustimmen, dass hier nichts aussergewöhnlich attraktives dabei ist...


----------



## animus91 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*

FÜR anarchy in ter rächtschreibung!!! Echt mal Oliver, nicht jeder will diese Plugins und nicht jeder nutzt Firefox.
So, nachdem nun alle mal den Redakteur ausgeschimpft haben: Finde die Angebote nicht wirklich interessant. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Gigabyte Setto 1000 Midi Tower überhaupt für 60 Euro Käufer gefunden hat, sieht aus wie ein Gehäuße für 20.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*



errat1c schrieb:


> Man muss aber andere nicht gerade niedermachen, nur weil sie mal einen Rechtschreibfehler in ihrem Post haben..



"Mal" ist gut. Als regelmäßiger Verfolger der Kommentarthreads rollen sich einem bei diversen Wortvergewaltigungen die Zehennägel bis zum Rücken hoch. Kollege Sauter sammelt schon ein "Best of" zusammen.  Ich weise ihn mal darauf hin, dass er die gesammelten Werke publik macht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*



animus91 schrieb:


> FÜR anarchy in ter rächtschreibung!!! Echt mal Oliver, nicht jeder will diese Plugins und nicht jeder nutzt Firefox.
> So, nachdem nun alle mal den Redakteur ausgeschimpft haben: Finde die Angebote nicht wirklich interessant. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Gigabyte Setto 1000 Midi Tower überhaupt für 60 Euro Käufer gefunden hat, sieht aus wie ein Gehäuße für 20.



Wenn man 20-mal am Tag hollen oder ähnliche "Ausrutscher" liest, dann empfinde ich es als meine Pflicht als Redakteur auf den Faux-pas hinzuweisen, bevor in eingen Jahren "hollen" noch im Duden steht. Gehäuse schreibt sich übrigens nicht mit "ß" 

In englischen Foren scheinen sich die User scheinbar mehr darum zu bemühen, in gescheitem Englisch zu antworten, obwohl es sich größtenteils um Leute handelt, deren Muttersprache eine andere ist. Deshalb sollten wir es in einem deutschen Forum auch hinbekommen, dass in verständlichem Deutsch kommuniziert wird 

Außerdem steht in den Forenregeln, dass die Forensprache Deutsch ist. Vielleicht sollten wir in Zukunft Strafpunkte für unverständliches Deutsch verteilen.


----------



## errat1c (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*

Darauf hinweisen ist ja vollkommen in Ordnung, nur irgendwelche Kommentare mit etwas spottendem Beigeschmack müssen echt nicht sein. Natürlich seht ihr euch dazu genötigt, in eurem Forum eine einigermaßen akzeptable (deutsche) Sprache beizubehalten. Für mich sind es nicht die kleinen Fehler, welche nerven, sondern eher diese Kiddie-Gangster-Neodeutsch-Ausdrücke, die mich manchmal zum Zweifeln bringen...
...Von mir aus kann man gerne ein Penaltysystem einbauen


----------



## animus91 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*

Ich verfolge hier auch (fast) alle Kommentare, doch hat es mich selbst erst bei wenigen Usern gestört, wenn sie sich verschrieben haben. Passiert mir ja auch häufig genug. Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Erfolg im Kreuzzug für gutes Deutsch.
Spaß beiseite: Ich kenne nur ein Forum, in dem auf die korrekte Schreibweise (vor allem Groß/Kleinschreibubg) penibel geachtet wird (Ein RC-Forum). Als Besucher ist es dann natürlich wesentlich schöner, das Forum zu durchstöbern, nur vermute ich, das der Alterdurchschnitt dort etwas 5-10 Jahre über dem "unserer" Community ist.


----------



## IchKannNichts (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*

Naja, anstatt sich über die Legasthenie anderer Foren-Teilnehmer lustig zu machen, sollten die PCGH-Redakteure ihr Augenmerk lieber auf die Richtigkeit der auf den Seiten der Computec Media AG veröffentlichten Artikel richten.

Ich zitiere von: CNPS 9900 NT auf pcgameshardware.com



> ...its dimensions of 94 x 131 x 154 millimeters it will...



Ich zitiere von: CNPS 9900 NT auf pcgameshardware.de



> ...mit einer Größe von 94 x 131 x 152 Millimeter etwas kleiner...



Stand: 7.7.2009 16:33


Sind zwar nur 2mm Unterschied, aber was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*

Nur mal eine kleine Auswahl ...





> Standart (Standard)
> übertackten (übertakten)
> rächner (Rechner)
> unterschit (Unterschied)
> ...


----------



## IDontLoveYou (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur mal eine kleine Auswahl ...


Das solltet ihr mal den Kollegen von os-informer zeigen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*

Bleibt mal bitte beim Thema, liebe Kollegen!


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*



IchKannNichts schrieb:


> Sind zwar nur 2mm Unterschied, aber was stimmt denn nun?



152 ist der korrekte Wert. Die englische Meldung ist inzwischen angepasst. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Robin13788 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Preiskiller bei Caseking: Gehäuse und Kühler stark reduziert [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Hat hollen eigentlich irgendwas mit Frau Holle zu tun? Ich war auch nicht unbedingt ein Deutsch-Genie in der Schule, aber heutzutage gibt es auch Firefox-Plug-ins, die schon beim Tippen die Rechtschreibung überprüfen.



Warum denn gleich so ausfallend, darauf kann man auch normal hinweisen


----------

